# Antwerp - at it's best



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Antwerp - at its best*

NEW PIC's on page 3 (13 november)!!!

OLV cathedral



















Central Railway Station










Museum of fine arts



















KBC - tower (oldest skyscraper of continental Europe, 1931!!!)










Grote Markt










City Hall










Synagoge 










Medevial Castle










Meathalls










Meir - main shoppingstreet























































Opera










justitiepaleis


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Antwerp is looking nice. Are any of these images self made?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Antwerp is very nice


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

>


Wow, that's exactly the type of urban atmosphere missing in the USA. 

Very nice photos :yes:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent thread! 

I love how most European cities exude vibrancy and life.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp is in the Top 10 Cities in the World 2009, according to Lonely Planet!

I'm not surprised...


----------



## expatADAM (Sep 19, 2005)

Brilliant pics! 
Now, according to the Lonely Planet Guides, Antwerpen is one of the Top 10 Cities of the World! Certainly it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice pics of a great city. But why did you use all that different sizes?
Some are to small, some to big.

And remember ...


Jan said:


> This section is to present *self made* images of urban settings, this to distinguish from the general Cityscapes and Skyline Photos in which all urban images can be posted. Enjoy.


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

Lovely shots!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city.


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Excellent pics thanks for posting them. And congrats on the Lonely Planet article, Antwerp is very deserving of it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thermo said:


>


It is some kind of festival?


----------



## EvanG (Aug 28, 2007)

This a show by a french street theatre group called Royale de luxe. It's was part of yearly festival called "de zomer van Antwerpen" (the summer of Antwerp) which last two months and is a combination of street and regular theatre, music, dance, movies and other things like that. Royale de luxe is a pretty regular guest at the festival.


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

some other:


----------



## Vincedem (Dec 5, 2007)

It seems like Antwerp is a shopping paradise...


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Great street scenes there...

Some more:












































































































































































Cheers


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thermo said:


> Great street scenes there...


for me, this is Antwerp at it's best...

like we in Belgium do:
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:!!!

greetz Antigoon99


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice and clean streets.

Thanks for your lovely pictures.


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

pic's by, DenAntwerpenaar



1. *De Groenplaats*





2. *De Grote Markt*











3. *De Suikerrui*



4.*Het Hansahuis*





5. *Het Vleeshuis*







6. *Leysstraat - Meir*













7. *Het Steen*







8. Achter de kathedraal



9. *Langs de kaaien aan de Schelde*


----------

